# Anyone here know of a good simulation site?



## GoodArticles (6 April 2011)

Anyone here know of a good simulation site which are usually played on the Internet, where people can experience the thrill of investing in the stock market without any risks, costs or any fear of losing money when and if they make a poor investment decision.


----------



## Russell (14 May 2011)

GoodArticles said:


> Anyone here know of a good simulation site which are usually played on the Internet, where people can experience the thrill of investing in the stock market without any risks, costs or any fear of losing money when and if they make a poor investment decision.




Check out: http://www.stockwatch.com.au

They only have the Top 200 ASX stocks and they limit how many trades you can do per day. There is a leader board and they give out prizes as well. 

Best one I've found for the ASX anyway


----------

